
SVG Lava Lamp - iheredia
http://codepen.io/chrisgannon/pen/QjKXXe
======
iheredia
The blog post about how is it made: [http://codepen.io/chrisgannon/post/how-
to-make-an-svg-lava-l...](http://codepen.io/chrisgannon/post/how-to-make-an-
svg-lava-lamp)

------
coroxout
I had no idea SVG filters were powerful enough to do things like that cool
blobbing-together effect... in 3 lines of actual filter! (lines 8-10 of the
html)

(I haven't actually followed along with building my own, nor do I know SVG, so
apologies and let me know if that is not the bit which is doing the blobbing
together)

